# Gingerbread Sleigh



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2016)

We will be spending Christmas in Virginia with my daughter and her family this year.This will be the first Christmas in their new home. She just sent me the gingerbread sleigh centerpiece they all created together. Can't wait to see it,that is if they haven't eaten it before Oma and Opa arrive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2016)

I love it Ruth, so detailed and sweet.  The fact that they created it together makes it extra special! :love_heart:


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 21, 2016)

What a beautiful job they did on the sleigh! Looks like those reindeer are loaded with candy. I bet it was fun for the kids.  How old are they?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice!!!

With those skills they can decorate for any holiday without a trip to the mall!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2016)

BlondieBoomer, my Grandsons are five and nine. I made one with our kids, but I cheated and made it out of a cardboard frame and pretzel logs. It would have been disqualified in a gingerbread contest had I entered it, but it was fun making it. We had it for several years until a mouse discovered it in our basement where I had it stored for the coming year.


----------

